# A picture of Rudolf Shrimps...



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I picked up three. I think they are like Japonica as they require brackish water for the young to survive. Two male and one female I think.


















Enjoy!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Where did you pick them up? I like em, might go get some :


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Splak said:


> Where did you pick them up? I like em, might go get some :


BA Mississauga. 3 for $10.


----------

